# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > مبتدی: نصب پیش نیاز (SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB) توسط فایل Setup

## cmsdqq2

با عرض سلام

بنده با استفاده از برنامه Advanced Installer، فایل Setup پروژه خود را ساخته ام اما متاسفانه در هنگام نصب برنامه از طریق Setup، فقط یکی از پیش نیازها که SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB است نصب نمیگردد. لطفاً اگر امکان دارد بنده را راهنمایی کنید.

در بخش پیش نیازها، موارد انتخاب شده به صورت زیر است:

Pre.PNG


مسیر فایل هم داده شده و بخش فولدر خالی است. تمامی موارد هم مانند توضیحات سایت Advanced Installer در خصوص پیش نیازها است اما متاسفانه برای بنده این پیش نیاز نصب نمی شود.

دستورات نصب هم به صورت زیر است:

*Full UI: خالی است** Basic UI: /qb IACCEPTSQLLOCALDBLICENSETERMS=YES**Silent: /qn IACCEPTSQLLOCALDBLICENSETERMS=YES*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مسئله ی دیگری نیز که وجود دارد در خصوص *نصب فونت* از طریق Setup است. بنده فونت را در پوشه زیر اضافه کرده ام و *ریجیستر نیز فعال است*. (نام فونت هم در قسمت رجیستر به همراه پسوند اضافه شده). پس از نصب Setup، پوشه Fonts ویندوز را که بررسی کنیم، فونت نصب شده و وجود دارد اما در برنامه اعمال نمی شود.



fotn.PNG




با سپاس

----------


## mr.sirwan

دوست عزیز، ستاپ ابتدا بررسی میکنه ببینه پیشنیاز هایی که تعریف کردین کدومش نصب نیست فقط اونارو نصب میکنه، دیگه اونایی که قبلا نصب شده رو دوباره نصب نمیکنه که

----------


## cmsdqq2

> دوست عزیز، ستاپ ابتدا بررسی میکنه ببینه پیشنیاز هایی که تعریف کردین کدومش نصب نیست فقط اونارو نصب میکنه، دیگه اونایی که قبلا نصب شده رو دوباره نصب نمیکنه که


بله اما مسئله اینجاست که هیچ کدام را نصب نمی کند. راه حل موقت بنده این است که دستورات نصب را خالی گذاشته ام و فقط در این صورت است که ستاپ به درستی نرم افزار را نصب می کند.

*​البته از این به بعد، نه به صورت سایلنت*

----------


## mr.sirwan

دوست خوبم، منظور من این بود که شما که داری رو سیستم خودت تست میکنی، حتما قبلا express localdb رو نصب کردی، واسه همین ستاپ اقدام به نصب مجددش نمیکنه

----------


## cmsdqq2

> دوست خوبم، منظور من این بود که شما که داری رو سیستم خودت تست میکنی، حتما قبلا express localdb رو نصب کردی، واسه همین ستاپ اقدام به نصب مجددش نمیکنه


در
ماشین مجازی در حال تست هستم. اگر هم در سیستم خود تست کنم، پس از نصب نرم افزار، برنامه باید بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا شود (چون SQL SERVER نصب است)، اما اینگونه نیست.

----------


## cmsdqq2

دوستان نظری دارید؟

----------


## sh

سلام

SqlExpress از ورژن 2008 به بعد نمی تواند بصورت پیش نیاز همراه با Setup نصب شود.

راه حل :

http://www.advancedinstaller.com/use...r-express.html

----------


## cmsdqq2

> سلام
> 
> SqlExpress از ورژن 2008 به بعد نمی تواند بصورت پیش نیاز همراه با Setup نصب شود.
> 
> راه حل :
> 
> http://www.advancedinstaller.com/use...r-express.html



سپاس
از شما

به طور کامل نمی توان نصب کرد یا اینکه نباید آن را در پوشه پیش نیاز قرار داد (به عنوان مثال باید در پوشه ی ویژگی های بعد از نصب قرار گیرد)

بنده قبلاً این صفحه را مشاهده نموده ام اما این لینک در خصوص SQL Server Express است اما بنده به SQL Server Express LocalDB نیاز دارم. اما باز هم مراحل موجود را انجام دادم اما نتیجه نگرفتم که احساس میکنم مشکل از مراحلی بوده که انجام شده (شاید تمامی مراحل به درستی انجام نشده).


در حال حاضر هم SQL Server Express LocalDB را بدون Install Command در بخش پیش نیازها وارد نموده ام که انجام این کار باعث شده *این پیش نیاز نصب شود اما دیتابیس Read Only شود.*

----------


## cmsdqq2

دوستان راهکاری در نظر دارید؟

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
قصد ندارم صورت مسئله رو پاک کنم ، تجربه ای هم با Advanced Installer ندارم ، اما به عنوان یک تجربه ، با Install Aware این مشکلات رو به هیچ وجه نداشتم ، حتی شما میتونی مجوز های لازم به یک فولدر رو از داخل Setup بدید تا دیتابیس Read only نشه.

----------


## cmsdqq2

> سلام
> قصد ندارم صورت مسئله رو پاک کنم ، تجربه ای هم با Advanced Installer ندارم ، اما به عنوان یک تجربه ، با Install Aware این مشکلات رو به هیچ وجه نداشتم ، حتی شما میتونی مجوز های لازم به یک فولدر رو از داخل Setup بدید تا دیتابیس Read only نشه.


ممنون، لطف کردید.

امکانات/توانایی های دیگه ای هم در این نرم افزار وجود داره؟ 

من هم تجربه کار تخصصی با AI رو ندارم، از طریق فیلم های آموزشی بوده و جستجو و کمی هم کار عملی، به همین دلیل خودم رو در این سطح نمی بینم که بخوام این برنامه رو با دیگر برنامه مقایسه کنم. از سهولت و آسانی بوده که از AI استفاده میکنم.

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
سایتش رو یک نگاهی بندازید https://www.installaware.com/
میتونم خدمتتون عرض کنم در زمینه ی خودش بهترینه و کم و کسری نداره. فکر نمیکنم به آسانی AI باشه کار کردن باهاش اما خب ارزش کمی سر و کله زدن و یادگرفتنش رو داره.

----------


## cmsdqq2

> سلام
> سایتش رو یک نگاهی بندازید https://www.installaware.com/
> میتونم خدمتتون عرض کنم در زمینه ی خودش بهترینه و کم و کسری نداره. فکر نمیکنم به آسانی AI باشه کار کردن باهاش اما خب ارزش کمی سر و کله زدن و یادگرفتنش رو داره.



بسیار ممنونم

----------

